# Your favourite piano concerto?



## demon

So guys what is your favourite piano concerto?
Mine is rachmaninoff's pc 3  I am a fan of "rachmaninoff like" concertos


----------



## tdc

I have many favorites - All the PC's of Ravel and Bartok, the late Mozart PC's and all of Bach's keyboard Concertos.


----------



## Turangalîla

If I had to pick one, it would be that of Schumann, but I am a great lover of all by Bach, most of Mozart, Beethoven's (especially the last three), both Ravel's, all of Prokofiev's, and Ligeti's. I also need to get out my love for _Turangalîla-Symphonie_, but I don't think that one really counts as a concerto...


----------



## Art Rock

Ireland, ahead of some usual suspects (both Ravels, Schumann, Grieg).


----------



## MaxB

Schumann's and Tchaikovsky's pc no 1


----------



## helpmeplslol




----------



## Cosmos

No single favorite, but I love those by Beethoven, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, Medtner, Ravel, Rautavaara, Saint-Saens, Stenhammar, and Shostakovich


----------



## lupinix

demon said:


> So guys what is your favourite piano concerto?
> Mine is rachmaninoff's pc 3


Its also my favourite! But wasn't there already a thread like this or something similar?
I also love his other concertos, those by prokofiev, by ravel, by balakirev, the one by scriabin, kabelavskys second, ralph vaughan williams', benjamin britten's and many more which I am forgetting


----------



## Ravndal

Ravel in G
Prokofiev no 3
Bach no 1


----------



## Funny

In addition to common faves - Grieg's, Tchaikovsky's 1st, Brahms' 2nd, Grieg's, Rachmaninoff's 2nd and 3rd (and "5th") - that I can't tell whether I enjoy for their intrinsic quality or because I heard them so early and often - two that are not heard enough that I happen to love are Khatchaturian's, and Saint-Saens' 5th.


----------



## Matsps

I'd have to go for Rachmanioff's 3rd with his 2nd being in close second, unless Alkan's solo concerto is allowed, in which case we have a tie for first. It would be interesting if people commented if they play piano or not. I've often wondered if Rachmaninoff piano concertos have as much depth and soul to the non piano player.


----------



## DaDirkNL

All by Bach, Mozart 9-27, Beethoven 4 and 5, Brahms 2, Schumann.
Oops, a little more than one.


----------



## DavidA

I have been listening to Mozart 17 played by Brendel. That's my favourite now but will probably change when I put another one on!


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

I really like the Piano Concerto of Edward Grieg. I'm not exactly sure which number it is, but I know it's the first movement that I am very fond of. It's very vigorous, and It is also a very familiar one. Anyone know what I'm referring to? I'd actually like to know what I'm talking about!:lol:


----------



## Matsps

Jonathan Wrachford said:


> I really like the Piano Concerto of Edward Grieg. I'm not exactly sure which number it is, but I know it's the first movement that I am very fond of. It's very vigorous, and It is also a very familiar one. Anyone know what I'm referring to? I'd actually like to know what I'm talking about!:lol:


Pretty sure you mean this: 




And yeah it's a pretty cool piano concerto.


----------



## kv466

Ask me a more difficult question, why don't you?


----------



## Cosmos

Recently I've finally begun to appreciate Mozart's music :clap:

So far, my favorites are 20 and 21, 23 - 26


----------



## Op.123

I'll list my top 5 in order

Schumann 
Grieg
Mozart 20
Mozart 23
Beethoven 4


----------



## AH music

To choose just one, the Saint-Saens 4 seems unjustly neglected to me, my most frequent piano concerto listening for some time now, followed by the little known composers Scharwenka (no 4) and Sauer brought out of the shadows by the prize winning Hyperion recording a few years ago. Getting to know Bortkiewicz and Martucci no 1 which I am enjoying more and more. I do love lots of the old favourites too!


----------



## Sofronitsky

I, too, am a big fan of the underrated Saint-Saens 5. One of my very favorite type of pieces where there seem to be no empty melodies, everything in it can stand on its own as a beautiful theme. I love Saint-Saens 5.

Brahms' Second Piano Concerto is practically perfect - Rachmaninoff's Third is perhaps the most powerful statement in all of the concerti repertoire, if i'm making sense (I especially like the Ossia Cadenza, even if it's in bad taste) - Prokofiev's Second is mesmerizing and well constructed - Mozart 23 is fantastic - Beethoven's Fourth is his greatest achievement in any concerto -Bach's D-Minor and G-Minor Keyboard Concerti are damn near perfect pieces of music - Pierne's Piano Concerto is perhaps the most underrated piano concerto ever (sorry Medtner)

I think I could listen to all of those keyboard concerti in rotation for years and not get bored of them.


----------



## Op.123

Mozart 24

..........................


----------



## sankalp

Many but if you ask me on then its schumann's


----------



## treeza

I'm a pianist and love Rach 2 and 3 especially movement 2 after the adagio where all those beautiful powerful chords are. I feel like I can do anything when I hear/ play them.
My other favourite concertos are Proko 2, Beethoven 4 and Tchaikovsky 1. I'm a big sucker for Mozart also.
If I had to pick one, I'd probably go with Tchaikovsky closely followed by Rach 3.
I wish Schubert had written one.


----------



## Trev Edwards

I can't call it the best, and probably not even my favourite, but I really love the Gershwin in F.


----------



## mtmailey

This should be changed to YOUR FAVORITE PIANO CONCERTOS?There are many great piano concertos like ones by GRIEG,GERSHWIN,BEETHOVEN,TCHAIKOVSKY,DVORAK,BRAHMS,MOZART,& CHOPIN.


----------



## KenOC

mtmailey said:


> This should be changed to YOUR FAVORITE PIANO CONCERTOS?


Agree totally. "Favourite" is a regional spelling rejected by all right-thinking spelling dictionaries. :lol:


----------



## Vlelf

Bach's, Schubert's and Rachmaninov's.


----------



## DavidCat74

I would have to say Rachmaninov's Second Piano Concerto, it is just so beautiful and melodic. I listen to it all the time.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love piano concertos! Can listen to Mozart all day (when is that possible?). Also I like Dvorak, Rachmaninov & Schnittke. That's what I've heard the most but like to experiment  Ireland & Penderecki f.ex.


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven 3 & 5 (can't choose )


----------



## atsizat

What is the difference piano sonata and piano concerto? I want to say Moonlight Sonata if I am able to?


----------



## bestellen

Such a hard choice! The lifetime achievement award in the piano concerto category would definitely go to Beethoven (especially No. 3, 4 and 5). None the less here are my all time favourites:

Liszt, No. 2 (Sviatoslav Richter)
Ravel, Concerto in G Major (Adagio Assai, Hélène Grimaud)
Prokofiev, No. 1 (Martha Argerich)

Otherwise, I can't leave without mentioning:

Schumann (!!)
Chopin, No. 2
Tchaïkovsky, No. 1 (preferably played by Sviatoslav Richter in a sack)
Saint-Saëns, No. 2
Rachmaninov, No. 3 (of course)

The consolation prize goes to Mozart, No. 21 ("Elvira Madigan") for being so well known and widely appreciated and No. 22.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

KenOC said:


> Agree totally. "Favourite" is a regional spelling rejected by all right-thinking spelling dictionaries. :lol:


And there I was thinking we Brits were the ones who were supposed to be insular. ;-)

Thread duty: Mozart 21, the most sustained musical sunrise I know.


----------



## hpowders

Mozart 23 A Major.


----------



## Judith

My favourite has to be Rachmaninov third because it is fiery and it is like the second and not.


----------



## Judith

I agree with the Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov but I do like them played by Lang Lang


----------



## QuietGuy

I like the Grieg and Tchaikovsky PCs... and I must mention (again) Keith Emerson's Piano Concerto. It's fantastic!


----------



## pianist27

I enjoy Mozart's 21st, Ravel's piano concerto for left hand, Prokofiev's 3rd, Saint Saens's 5th, Rachmaninoff's 2nd and Grieg's piano concerto, but if I really had to pick one I'd go with Mozart.


----------



## WJM

Both of Chopin concertos 
Rachmaninoff 3rd 
Beethoven 5th
Bach 7th (BWV 1058)
Saint-Saens 4th
Tchaikovsky 1st
Mozart 10 (for two pianos), 20



atsizat said:


> What is the difference piano sonata and piano concerto? I want to say Moonlight Sonata if I am able to?


Piano sonata is a solo piece, while concerto is for piano and orchestra.


----------



## Stavrogin

Prokofiev 2 is by a wide margin my favourite piano concerto.


----------



## affettuoso

For me it's more or less a tie between Mozart's No. 20 & No. 21.

But his No. 9, particularly II. Andantino, deserves a shout-out imo; that's something I can, and have, listened to dozens of times on loop. Exquisite.


----------



## hpowders

Adding it all up, my favorite keyboard concerto is the Mozart 23 in A Major, either HIP or modern piano. 

Absolutely extraordinary!


----------



## joen_cph

I have many now, but initially, the first five favourites were 

- Brahms 1st/Woodward,Masur
- Beethoven´s 4th/Kempff,Leitner,
- Beethoven´s 3rd/Brendel,Haitink 
- Tchaikovsky´s 1st/Richter,Karajan
- Medtner´s 3rd/Ponti,Cao


----------



## Strange Magic

Much too difficult to answer. My fingers would get tired typing them all. Since the piano concerto is my favorite genre, there are few that aren't my favorites (did someone mention Saint-Saens? Not a fan).


----------



## Itullian

Schumann................


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Piano concertos 3 & 5*
_Rudolf Serkin/ Leonard Bernstein._


----------



## Scififan

I can't pick just one. For one thing the nature of the form changed a great deal over the years. For me, Mozart heads the list and his Piano Concertos are amazing in their sheer brilliance. Brendel's 4 Disc set on Philips gets most of the best. His choice included 9, 15, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, & 27. He also throws in two Concert Rondos. 
After Mozart, Beethoven really changed the direction of the form with the magnificent Fourth Concerto (which I prefer to the "Emperor"). It is an amazing, profound and wonderful work. 
Of the many, many fine Romantic works Thaikovsky' s First and Rachmaninov's second and third stand out as special in their beauty and energy. But, in the end (IMO) I don't think that anyone really ever matched Mozart's and Beethoven's contributions.


----------



## Vaneyes

Some that readily come to mind...
*
Ravel's* G w. ABM (EMI), Martha (DG)
*Chopin *2 w. Martha (DG)
*LvB* 2 w. Martha (EMI)
*Rachy* 2 w. Ashkenazy/Previn (Decca)
*Rachy* 3 w. Martha (Philips)
*Prokofiev* 3 w. Martha (DG)


----------



## Notorious JWB

With a gun to my head I'd go with Beethoven 3, although Prokofiev 2 and Saint-Saens 2 are nipping at its heels. 

Especially in concertos I'm ultra-picky about the version, and here's where I **** off the purists: my fave Beethoven 3 is Stefan Vladar on Naxos. And yes, I've heard many - perhaps even most - of the "landmark" versions. 

Fave Saint-Saens 2 is Cecile Licad with Previn and the LPO. I've heard some other fine versions but many are ruined by a too-slow final movement - that thing's gotta be berserk or forget about it. I still haven't heard quite enough versions of Prokofiev 2 to pick an overall favourite. So far I'm fondest of Vladimir Feltsman with Michael Tilson Thomas and the LSO - lots of fire in this one despite that inexplicably gawdawful tone. Seriously, shades of Schroeder's toy piano in Peanuts.


----------

